# Saturday Night Roll Call.....



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2008)

So what's everybody up to this fine evening?

After busting ass to do Dinner prep., I'm looking at a sparsely populated dining room....think I'm going to blow the diet a bust a move on some left over wine.

Can I consider this a carb-up?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 23, 2008)

Well its 8:24AM Sunday morning here in Beijing.  I've been on site since 5:30AM.  The marathon is finishing up.  We then have to rehearse for closing ceremonies.  The ceremonies will be at 7pm or so Beijing time.  I can't wait to get home.  I miss my girl and my dog.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm texting w/a GF of mine who is trying to talk me into meeting in this swank looking club...

I asked if there was a dress code, and if there was, I wasn't going.

It all depends on what time we meet too...
after 8pm i'll be retarded, as I was up at 0350 this AM.

look at this place - 


6


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2008)

I am here.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> I am here.



Did you raise your hand when you typed that?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I miss my girl and my dog.



One of the mechanics @ my work's-- father died this week...
Some of the female engineers were joking that just months ago
his best mule died too...  then beginning of summer one of his dogs died!

He definitely is having a bad year, but the slow guitar picking
rang in my head while listening to the stories.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I miss my girl and my dog.




Oh the potential...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I miss my girl and my dog.



I have two questions:

1. what kind of dog?
2. which one do you miss more?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 23, 2008)

Well it's 0730 here in Baghdad.  Temp is at 92 degrees and on the rise.   coffee is fresh.  Not a bad day so far.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. what kind of dog?
> 2. which one do you miss more?



Pug.

My soon to be wife ofcourse.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2008)

I hung out with friends, smoked a lot of dank, played some pool, and trashed my diet. Fuck it, I am allowed to trash my diet every now and then. Now I am about to smoke a bowl and go to bed.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 23, 2008)

band just played a show with some grindcore bands from germany and canada,
kicked it with the lady
listening to some acoustic, stealing some new music, gonna eat some pb and protein and go to bed.






broke my toe on a monitor, im pretty sure
another day in the office.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2008)

update.

slsk is being a piece of crap.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> band just played a show with some grindcore bands from germany and canada,  broke my toe on a monitor.








YouTube Video


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2008)

essentially how it went down


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2008)

Did you actually have a date with someones mom?

(bonus)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Did you actually have a date with someones mom?
> 
> (bonus)



Funny story about that.
Our bassist's mom showed and it turns out she is good looking.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Funny story about that.
> Our bassist's mom showed and it turns out she is good looking.



Nice that you are a god fearin' man otherwise you may have had to poke her!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Nice that you are a god fearin' man otherwise you may have had to poke her!


She may have got the SatD train if you catch my drift.

minus the bassist.

but its not like he counts anyway


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> update.
> 
> slsk is being a piece of crap.



Amen, it's been playing up for me lately aswell.

To contribute, went to a friend's house where we had pizza, and watched a few films. Just a chill out, yknow?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2008)

Pizza?

bastard.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 25, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> After busting ass to do Dinner prep., I'm looking at a sparsely populated dining room....


So what happens to all that food if it doesnt get sold? throw it away?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Pizza?
> 
> bastard.



And fries.

And pepsi.

But fuck it, once a month, its like my bad eatin' cycle.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> So what happens to all that food if it doesnt get sold? throw it away?



It gets wasted basically, given to employees, or sometimes I'll envite friends over for Sunday lunch. 

This weekend, I actually took some butter peas & black eyed peas home....figured I could use these for a "carb up" of sorts. Instead, I discovered an alternative fuel source and a replacement for colonics therapy.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 25, 2008)

errrummm.. maybe use some soda-bi-carbonate when cooking those miniature gas bombs.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Amen, it's been playing up for me lately aswell.
> 
> To contribute, went to a friend's house where we had pizza, and watched a few films. Just a chill out, yknow?



Waited on a guy from the UK named Allan just the other night,

he was bewildered by people taking food home in styrofoam containers.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 26, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Waited on a guy from the UK named Allan just the other night,
> 
> he was bewildered by people taking food home in styrofoam containers.


I would too most places here have gone to carboard boxes or recycled plastic containers here.....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 26, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I would too most places here have gone to carboard boxes or recycled plastic containers here.....



he was bewildered by people taking food home, more than the styros


----------

